# Roots then highlights?



## doll.face (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all..

I have been getting highlights to help turn my dark hair into a beautiful blonde without damage. It has worked in the past but I'd prefer this time to be more of a one color.

My roots are what seems to be the problem. I don't think I could ever just do a soild color as I think I'm too dark at the roots. What I was thinking though, is that maybe, I could dye my roots, then do highlights, then tone. This way my roots will already be at least a few shades lighter so they will blend in better with the highlights and I can avoid the gold tones.

Any advice?


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

the only problem with that i see is that you would probably want to do this all the time, in which case it would be easier/less harsh on your hair to just have it color a solid lighter color. if you do not want highlights, your hair stylist can gradually lighten your hair in other ways.


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have light brown hair (natural color) which I used to dye blonde using a No. 10+ permanent dye -- it came out a beautiful color which I wore for many years. Since I had lots of grey hair, these came out like natural highlites. My hair was in great condition too.
 I think that if you do double process (bleach first then dye), you will get an even light color but you will have a lot of damage to your hair.
Doing the dye, then highlights, then tone, will be very expensive in time and money... 
I think if you really think about it, a single light color dye (level 10 and over)  might work well -- and if you want other colors in it, you could do low lights which are easier to maintain and easier on the condition of your hair


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 14, 2009)

i agree ^^


----------



## doll.face (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I have light brown hair (natural color) which I used to dye blonde using a No. 10+ permanent dye -- it came out a beautiful color which I wore for many years. Since I had lots of grey hair, these came out like natural highlites. My hair was in great condition too.
I think that if you do double process (bleach first then dye), you will get an even light color but you will have a lot of damage to your hair.
Doing the dye, then highlights, then tone, will be very expensive in time and money... 
I think if you really think about it, a single light color dye (level 10 and over) might work well -- and if you want other colors in it, you could do low lights which are easier to maintain and easier on the condition of your hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish I could do an all over color but I don't think it would work for me. My hair is very dark brown and now since I've been highlighting it's a mix of different colors. I'm looking to go very light too. I was always told highlights was the best way to lighten my hair so I dunno. BLAH!!

Yeah, I will not do a double process that requires stripping. I do not want to ruin my hair. It's not worth it in the end.


----------



## doll.face (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_the only problem with that i see is that you would probably want to do this all the time, in which case it would be easier/less harsh on your hair to just have it color a solid lighter color. if you do not want highlights, your hair stylist can gradually lighten your hair in other ways._

 
What other ways? I was always told that highlights was the only way to go since I am so dark. Or at least the only way without damage. But I always feel like the hairdresser really doesn't know everything LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## doll.face (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_I have light brown hair (natural color) which I used to dye blonde using a No. 10+ permanent dye -- it came out a beautiful color which I wore for many years. Since I had lots of grey hair, these came out like natural highlites. My hair was in great condition too.
I think that if you do double process (bleach first then dye), you will get an even light color but you will have a lot of damage to your hair.
Doing the dye, then highlights, then tone, will be very expensive in time and money... 
I think if you really think about it, a single light color dye (level 10 and over) might work well -- and if you want other colors in it, you could do low lights which are easier to maintain and easier on the condition of your hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And BTW, that's exactly what I wanted to do. An all over color, and then some low lights so it didn't look too dull.


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to have been able to help.. show us a pic when you do it!


----------

